# Best saddle for comfort and performance...?



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi everyone. I need to purchase a new saddle that will be comfortable enough for centuries, but also isn't too heavy. I guess I'm looking for the best of both worlds here. I would like to stay under $150 if possible. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

I like my specialized toupe, except for the stupid name. I haven't ridden more than about 60 miles on it though. very light and minimalist. multiple widths with sizing by spec dealers. and I find mine comfortable on both road and trainer. no numbness for me, which was a problem with other seats.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

I would give this a try its comfortable for me I have over 4k on it so far


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

SMP Glider


----------



## rboseley99 (May 6, 2010)

The SMP is a good looking saddle. However, I have alway experienced trouble with the split saddles. I am in my third year on a Fizik Allante. Zero pain after 80 miles? Nope. But it’s all relative.


----------



## jjmurch1 (Nov 16, 2002)

*selle smp extra*

My longest rides are 50 mi but the selle smp extra saddle is the best i have ever had.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

saddles and shoes are the 2 things that you really have to try to know if they'll work for you. obviously there a some of each out there that work for a ton of people, but that doesn't mean they'll work for you. hell, what you end up on might not work for you next year...if you gain fitness and your muscularity changes a bit you may have to change saddles again. no one on this forum knows what you need to ride, only you can figure that out. you could get 100 replies to your question, 99 of them could recommend the same saddle...but it might not work for you. try some different types out, pay attention to what shapes work and what don't, and you'll get it figured out. don't, however, try more than a couple per day...if one hurts, then everything you'll try after that will probably hurt.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Go to Competitive cyclist I think they still have that program where you can check out 6 saddles for 1 week and keep the one you like.

Thats how I got turmed on to the SMP Selle Composit, My friend checked out the saddles and he told me to try the Selle the rest was history.

Email Andy and see if they still have that program. CXW brought up a good point and to add to it. Dont look at the price look for whats going to work for you, believe me the Selle SMP are not cheap but hey I just got finished doing the Levi Granfondo this year and the last thing on my mind was the Sadddle because king Ridge dam near kill me.lol 9500 feet of climbing. 

http://fondofreaks.shutterfly.com/pictures/484?eid=112

Anyways I hope you find the right saddle Good luck.


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

jjmurch1 said:


> My longest rides are 50 mi but the selle smp extra saddle is the best i have ever had.


Any chance you could post a pic of the saddle on your bike? I don't have a local shop (in KC) that carries Selle saddles and would like to see if the thing is MASSIVE, FREAKY THICK or CRAZY WIDE. Just seeing it on a bike would help.

THX


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Buying a new seat that you like is a difficult undertaking. Seats, like shoes, are a personal choice. What fits & feels good to me you might hate. It usually takes some trial & error. If you have a local bikes shop ask them if you can try one for a few days & exchange it if you dislike it. The worst that can happen is they say no. Performance http://www.performancebike.com & Nashbar www.nashbar.com will let you return items pretty much no matter how long you have them, so buying a saddle from them the only thing you have to loose is shipping costs. Of course, if you live near a Performance store you can pick up & return there.

Saddles vary in weight (the least important factor), width and length. To determine an approximate width for you sit on a piece of cardboard. This will leave dents where your sit bones are. Measure between the dents and that will get you close. Some have cut outs, some not. Aside from that there are 2 basic differences; saddles that are flat and those that are concave. Flat saddles are usually favored by riders who move around on their bikes, sliding forward & back depending on effort. Concave saddles are generally favored by riders who sit in one spot. The shape of your perineum, width of the Ischial tuberosities (sit bones) and your posture are just a few of the things that will affect your choice. Hopefully you can see why saddles are such an individual preference.


----------



## teddysaur (Dec 30, 2004)

I too have good lucks with SMP saddles but I have to try a few type before settling in. The first one was the Stratos and my butt did not agree with it. The sale guy recommended me to try Forma (a wider and longer version) and it became the saddle on my bike. No issue riding for hours.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

saddles are 100% preference, like your fave color. 

i have a wide range that are fine and can likely ride them for 100 miles at a time, ranging from generic specialized saddles, selle royale, prologo, and selle smp.

my current favorite is my Selle SMP Evolution, weighs 272g


----------



## jonleestrong (Jan 10, 2011)

Fizik aliante FTW!


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

LOUISSSSS said:


> saddles are 100% preference, like your fave color.
> 
> i have a wide range that are fine and can likely ride them for 100 miles at a time, ranging from generic specialized saddles, selle royale, prologo, and selle smp.
> 
> my current favorite is my Selle SMP Evolution, weighs 272g




Ummm, that's an SMP Stratos ....which has a tad more foam cushioning than the Evolution.


**


----------



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

Specialized Toupe for sure. I've put thousands of miles on it and still swear by it, and I've been through too many high end saddles to count. I also put one on my fixie which is a real test because you don't get many chances to raise up off the saddle on fixie rides, and it's still amazingly comfortable. The high end model is very light as well.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone. I ended up going with the ProLogo Nago Evo with carbon braided rails. SUPER comfortable....at least for me. Did a century on it with only a few hours of prior saddle time. :thumbsup:


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*may be too late, or may be not*

http://www.stevehoggbikefitting.com...-on-a-bike-answer-to-long-question-smp-seats/

http://www.stevehoggbikefitting.com/blog/2011/05/seat-set-back-for-road-bikes/


http://www.stevehoggbikefitting.com/blog/2011/02/seat-height-how-hard-can-it-be/

hope this helps.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had pretty good luck with the Terry Fly Ti. If anything it's too padded, and is less comfortable for shorter rides. But after 40 miles or so it softens up and becomes really comfortable, as if I could be on it forever.

Thin saddles with flexible shells, like the original Flite or Aliante, have always been best for me. I had a cheap Flite copy from Velo that was great. The Ritchey Streem/Marathon is a great saddle. I've heard _great_ things about the Aliante but I haven't tried one. I'm thinking of replacing my Terry with one.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

mattotoole said:


> Thin saddles with flexible shells, like the original Flite or Aliante, have always been best for me. I had a cheap Flite copy from Velo that was great. The Ritchey Streem/Marathon is a great saddle. I've heard _great_ things about the Aliante but I haven't tried one. I'm thinking of replacing my Terry with one.




On one hand, you say saddles "like the...Aliante...have always been best for me" and then you say that you haven't tried one. Not sure how to take that?  I've tried some "similar" form saddles of one type or another and they all feel a little different after riding.

Anyway, I'm on a new Aliante right now and also trying an SMP. If I don't keep the Aliante, I'll let you know in case you want it 

**


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Picked up a Spesh Romin Gel...so far I **** it.


----------



## Bigno (Mar 24, 2011)

Specialized Toupe for my 100 ride.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

As was previously stated saddles are a very personal decision, so what works for me may not work for you. I have not tried several saddles over the last couple seasons (Selle Italia Flite, Fizik Arione, Spesh Toupe, Adamo Road, and Spesh Romin). My go to saddle last 6 months and 4K miles has been the Fizik Alliante Carbon (I have the Aliante Gamma on my cross bike and it feels totally different, much firmer). The width of the saddle at around 145mm width feels right for my sit bones and the padding is firm but comfy.


----------



## Rhino4Five (Nov 5, 2009)

Specialized Romin Pro. Awesome saddle.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

IMHO, the most comfortable saddle I have ever used is the original Selle Italia Prolink. It is not heavy at 270 gms and damn it is sooo comfortable. I don't think the new ones are as comfy (I have two of the new ones on my other bikes).


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

One more for Selle SMP. I use the Evolution, which is just right for my rather narrow sit bone spacing.

A 152 km TTT yesterday and an early riser this morning. :thumbsup:


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

I love my new selle italia flite carbonio. it has less padding than my fizik arione but i find the selle more comfortable. i rode for over six hours (la to long beach and back) and i felt ok after.


----------



## clalor (May 29, 2010)

I've not had the experience with the Toupe that others have. After about 200 total miles on it (multiple rides), I came to the conclusion that it was too flat for me. It's been replaced by a Romin Comp Gel, which has been a huge improvement for me. However, I'm looking forward to trying an Aliante in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

Agreed with what so many have already stated; saddles are very much a personal preference. I've used several, including the Fizik Aliante and Selle Italia Pro Link, but have settled on the Selle Italia Pro Link Max. It's a little wider at 150mm and slightly more padded, but still very stylish (basically a slightly larger Pro Link) and weighs less than 300 grams. Apparently I have wide sit-bones, and weighing 200 lbs, I'm not too worried about saving 80 grams or so if it stops me from riding 3~4 hours at a time.


----------

